# AVM-FritzBox als Router mit FritzDSL-Firewall



## Egon-Fritz (7 Juni 2006)

Hallo,
Ich habe bei mir Kaspersky AV 5 und Antihaker installiert und gewissermaßen davor durch den Fritz-Fon-Box-Router die Firewall von Fritz-DSl.
Als Browser nutze ich Firfox und als e-mail-Programm Thunderbird.

Wenn ich den Browser aufrufe, werde ich durch die Firewall abgefragt, ob ich die ganzen Internetzugriffe gestatten will (Kaspersky, AVM und Firefox usw.) 

Jetzt macht mich aber stutzig, dass seit geraumer Zeit die Internetseite "Tagesschau.de" , gestartet durch "syvchost.exe" Zugriff haben wil. Lehne ich das ab, werden alle andern Internetzugriffe geblockt. Es nutzt auch nicht ein Schließen und Wiederöffnen des Browsers, sondern es ist eine Neustart des Rechners notwendig. Dann wird wieder versucht der Webseite "Tagesscshau.de" den Internetzugriff zu gestatten. Wenn mit ja beantwortet,  geht es normal weiter, sonst nicht.

Kann mir das bitte jemand erklären? Es beunruhigt mich schon, wenn da etwas abläuft, was ich nicht verstehe.
Danke
Egon


----------



## berend2805 (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: AVM-FritzBox als Router mit FritzDSL-Firewall*



			
				Egon-Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir das bitte jemand erklären? Es beunruhigt mich schon, wenn da etwas abläuft, was ich nicht verstehe.
> Danke
> Egon


Bei www.firefox-browser.de/forum können sie das bestimmt sehr gut, und nicht schlecht sind sie auch bei www.ip-phone-forum.de. viel Spaß!


----------



## drboe (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: AVM-FritzBox als Router mit FritzDSL-Firewall*



			
				Egon-Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Als Browser nutze ich Firfox
> 
> Jetzt macht mich aber stutzig, dass seit geraumer Zeit die Internetseite "Tagesschau.de" , gestartet durch "syvchost.exe" Zugriff haben wil.


Firefox versucht beim Start "dynamische Lesezeichen" (RSS Feeds) zu aktualisieren.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Egon-Fritz (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: AVM-FritzBox als Router mit FritzDSL-Firewall*

... ja aber was heisst das bezüglich der Verweigerung der Funktion von Firefox, nach dem das Herstellen der Verbindung abgelehnt wurde?

Zeitlich fällt das etwa zusammen mit dem Ergebnis der volllständigen Virenuntersuchung von  Kasperski-Antivir.

!!! Kaspersky findet seit einigen Wochen den Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.apu. auf dem LW E:\SystemVolumen Information\_restore{96652C15-35DA-4D07-AC7A-FC07CC7AB9E7}

und löscht ihn jedesmal. (Support von Kaspersky kann nicht sagen, was der Trojaner macht und schreibt..."Soweit ich Versionen des Droppers kenne sind diese meistens Bestandteile von Sypware aus dem Internet.")
Adware fand ein Cockie dass er als Miner deklarierte.  

Oder sind das zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe und ich muss die "Arbeit" des Trojaners gesondert untersuchen?
Dank und Grüße aus Dresden 
Egon


----------



## berend2805 (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: AVM-FritzBox als Router mit FritzDSL-Firewall*



			
				Egon-Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> ... ja aber was heisst das bezüglich der Verweigerung der Funktion von Firefox, nach dem das Herstellen der Verbindung abgelehnt wurde?





			
				berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei www.firefox-browser.de/forum können sie das bestimmt sehr gut, und nicht schlecht sind sie auch bei www.ip-phone-forum.de. viel Spaß!



Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du auch mal diese Quelle anzapfst?


----------



## Egon-Fritz (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: AVM-FritzBox als Router mit FritzDSL-Firewall*



			
				berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du auch mal diese Quelle anzapfst?


Mach ich gerade!
Sind wohl doch 2 Paar Schuhe.

Aber wie ernst muss ich den   T r o j a n e r f u n d   nehmen?
Kann so etwas durch Goggle-Earth kommen?
Dank und Gruß
Egon


----------



## berend2805 (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: AVM-FritzBox als Router mit FritzDSL-Firewall*



			
				Egon-Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie ernst muss ich den   T r o j a n e r f u n d   nehmen?
> Kann so etwas durch Goggle-Earth kommen?
> Dank und Gruß
> Egon


Auch da kannst Du im Firefox-Forum prima Antworten bekommen (ich würde allerdings mal ne halbe Stunde warten, wegen Fußball und so...)


----------



## Egon-Fritz (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: AVM-FritzBox als Router mit FritzDSL-Firewall*



			
				berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch da kannst Du im Firefox-Forum prima Antworten bekommen (ich würde allerdings mal ne halbe Stunde warten, wegen Fußball und so...)



Danke für den Hinweis auf das Forum,
hat dort eigentlich prima geklappt.

Der Weg scheint nun klar.

Dank und Gruß aus Dresden
Egon


----------



## Mozart (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: AVM-FritzBox als Router mit FritzDSL-Firewall*

Hallo allerseits!
Ich habe seit einigen Tagen das Phänomen, das ich bei mir zu Hause unter WindowsXP den MS Internetexplorer nicht mehr nutzen kann.
Beim Router meiner lug klappt das aber?
Konnte zu hause bei mir jemand von außen durch die FritzBox  hindurch etwas bewirken?


----------



## Mozart (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: AVM-FritzBox als Router mit FritzDSL-Firewall*



			
				Mozart schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Router meiner lug klappt das aber?


Das Fragezeichen ist falsch. Wenn ich mit meinem LapTop bei meiner lug unter XP den MS Internetexplorer nutze funktioniert er. Mit Opera war das ebenso.
Die neuinstallierten Netscape + Mozillas funktionieren bei mir zu Hause.
Die neuinstallierte Beta des zukünftigen MS Internetexplorer verhält sich wie der alte MS Internetexplorer.


----------



## Mozart (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: AVM-FritzBox als Router mit FritzDSL-Firewall*

Wie beurteilt ihr die FritzBox als Router mit FritzDSL-Firewall?
Ist die unsicherer als andere Firewalls?
Bin ich mit dieser Fragestellung hier bei euch richtig?


----------



## kaze (13 August 2006)

*AW: AVM-FritzBox als Router mit FritzDSL-Firewall*

Hallo,

der Hardware Router ist an sich schon recht sicher, da dieser die meisten Angriffe von außen abwehrt. Viren, Würmer oder Trojaner versuchen z.B automatisch von anderen Rechnern aus dem Internet, bestimmte Schwachstellen in Windows auszunutzen. Dies funktioniert, weil Windows XP oder auch andere Windows Versionen von der Standartkonfigurations verschiedene Dienste beim Start des Rechners automatisch ausführt, die dann z.B auf weitere Befehle aus dem Internet warten. Normalerweise dürfen nur bestimmte Benutzer mit den richtigen Rechten diese Dienste benutzen.Durch Programmierfehler in diesen Diensten, kann durch sogenannte Exploits die Kontrolle über den Rechner erlangt werden. Mit den sogenannten Exploits ist es z.B möglich, selbstgeschriebenen Code ( Programme ) auf dem Rechner mit dem fehlerhaften Dienst auszuführen und dann z.B durch einen selbstprogrammierten Trojaner die komplette Kontrolle über den Rechner zu erhalten.

Da der Router solche anfälligen Dienste nur sehr selten besitzt, bietet er kaum Angriffspunkte und schützt somit die Rechner im Netzwerk, da der Router die anderen Computer im Netzwerk versteckt.

Die Firewall von AVM ist in meinen Augen überflüssig, da durch ein wenig Menschenverstand und einem guten Virenscanner wie z.B der von Kapsersky verhindert werden kann, das sich durch E-Mails oder Programm, die man sich selbser aus dem Internet downlaoded, Viren, Würmer oder Trojaner auf dem Rechner installieren können.


Mit freundlichem Gruß
David


----------



## Mozart (15 August 2006)

*AW: AVM-FritzBox als Router mit FritzDSL-Firewall*

Erst mal vielen Dank, David!
Zum Glück ist es nur 1 Einzelrechner mit dem ich ins Internet.
Andererseits sind es doch relativ typische Ports wie z.B. Port 80 die sich immer wieder öffnen.
Jedenfalls wundert es mich das Browser wie Opera und der M$-Internetexplorer bei mir wiederholt außer Gefecht gesetzt werden konnten, sodaß sie nicht mehr funktionieren.

Freundlichen Gruß zurück


----------



## Mozart (15 August 2006)

*AW: AVM-FritzBox als Router mit FritzDSL-Firewall*

Ich merke gerade das man seinen Beitrag nachträglich nicht mehr korrigieren kann. Ist das Absicht?


----------



## technofreak (15 August 2006)

*AW: AVM-FritzBox als Router mit FritzDSL-Firewall*



			
				Mozart schrieb:
			
		

> Ich merke gerade das man seinen Beitrag nachträglich nicht mehr korrigieren kann. Ist das Absicht?


ja 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=157520#post157520
war erforderlich nachdem selbst  die Anmeldepflicht nicht geholfen hat
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40724


----------



## kaze (15 August 2006)

*AW: AVM-FritzBox als Router mit FritzDSL-Firewall*

Hallo,


> Andererseits sind es doch relativ typische Ports wie z.B. Port 80 die sich immer wieder öffnen.



Wenn ein Port offen ist, kann dieser nur gefährlich werden, wenn ein Dienst dahinter auf Befehle wartet. Wenn du im Internet surfst, ist der Port 80 nicht offen. Wenn du aber einen Webserver auf deinem Rechner betreibst und eine Homepage hostest, muss in der Fritz!Box ein Port geöffnet sein, damit die User aus dem Internet auf den Webserver zugreifen können. In diesem Fall wartet der Webserver auf Befehle und kann theoretisch durch einen Fehler mit einem Exploit dazu gebracht werden, Code auszuführen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
David


----------



## Mozart (15 August 2006)

*AW: AVM-FritzBox als Router mit FritzDSL-Firewall*

@technofreak
Dafür hab ich vollstes Verständnis. IT-Technikforen tragen zum Erhalt dieses Mediums bei.
@kaze
Dann sind also Webserver in Port-Fragen gefährdeter als die Internet-Clients.

Als ich vor 1 Monat hier ankam hatte ich gegoogelt (oder in der langen Wartezeit aufgeschnappt :-D ) das 1 aktueller Virus bewirkt, das der M$-Internetexplorer nicht mehr funktioniert.

Auf diesen Post erwarte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt eine Antwort, sondern wollte nur meinen bescheidenen Kenntnisstand einbringen.


----------

